
Show HN: Find a public park gym near you - _august
http://outdoorgyms.co/
======
godot
[https://imgur.com/25jmqul](https://imgur.com/25jmqul) Sadness for those
living in the tri-city area! Though, around the track at Fremont Central Park
there are some basic pull up bars and such every X distance apart. (You may
want to add to the map if you count that.)

~~~
_august
Please add it using the Add Gym button on the top right! The whole thing is
powered by crowd-sourced gym points. I used to live in Pleasanton and seem to
recall some ones there that I'll add.

------
pascalxus
I think this is a good idea, but I can't find any outdoor gyms near the tri-
valley area (pleasanton, dublin, san ramon) or anywhere in the bay area for
that matter. am i searching wrong? or does it just need more data?

------
dustinty
What tech stack is behind it?

~~~
_august
React + Meteor + Mongo

